# What really happened to my African Dwarf Frog?



## dessny (Apr 5, 2012)

I got my african dwarf frog in January to join my male beta. I recently realized that its not normal for him to shed a little skin all the time. The close up pic shows skin from his belly.






I got worried that he had chytrid. Yesterday morning, I got a little creative and put some fresh crushed garlic and cut some fresh oregano from the garden and added it in. 
In the evening, I got exceedingly paranoid, forgetting that he usually just gets less active in the afternoon into early evening. I decided to give him a BC bath. And to my surprise, for the first time in WEEKS, he no longer had skin hanging from him! The last little bit came off his foot in the bath.
About an hour after that, he started singing for the first time! Maybe he was feeling better since being free'd from his skin. 
Was I just being paranoid? Should I continue to be careful, could he be infected?


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

I know this doesn't help, but what is BC? :shock:


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Yuck, sorry to hear about your froggy


**edit*** 1000th post!


----------



## dessny (Apr 5, 2012)

BC-Benzalkonium Chloride


----------



## dessny (Apr 5, 2012)

cjayBetta said:


> Yuck, sorry to hear about your froggy
> 
> 
> **edit*** 1000th post!


He's been acting just fine ever since.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Thats really weird... do you have a vet near you that would look at him real quick? I brought my turtle once cuz he had a weird lump on his neck and she looked at him for free.


----------



## dessny (Apr 5, 2012)

He must have just been having trouble shedding. I would think he would be shedding a little more skin by now if it was the fungus or was still going to be a problem... I think... 
Cjay, thanks for the idea, but I don't have a relationship with any local exotic vets. 10 years ago, I used to go to a place with my iguana, but I don't see them doing anyone any favors. (They didn't even have an assistant hold my iguana to do oral surgery! I had to hold him and passed out!) But its a good idea to keep in mind, thanks.
.. Heres a pic of him now, no skin... sorry, the website keeps flipping my pics sideways


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I think you are right, that he was probably just having trouble shedding. I'm happy he is looking all better now.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Glad hes looking better


----------



## dessny (Apr 5, 2012)

Update, I got another frog today. I was trying to find a girl. So I was looking for one with a more round body. Now, I worry I picked one with bloat. I didn't notice in the store, but the rounder body, also makes her look like she has a beer belly. But, thankfully, she is in a 1 gal. pre-prepared quarantine tank. I know, its small, but thats all I have.
The purpose of getting this new frog is to provide companionship to my other frog. Almost as soon as I got her in the separate tank, that I had set next to the existing one, both frogs go over to the glass and hang out across from each other. Cute. I just hope the newbie is healthy. 
I also got 2 ghost shrimp and put one in each tank to hopefully cut down on the amount of filter time and bottom cleaning. And maybe any of this could cut down on froggy stresses.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Dont be surprised if the frogs eat the shrimp.. they are carnivores after all.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

You're so lucky to be able to own these adorable critters - we can't have them here in Australia. 

Glad your boy's doing better, and good luck with the new one.


----------

